# Catching Bait: Crabs



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Anybody know how I can catch those crabs inbetween the rocks at IRI or OC Inlet?


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Here is what I do at IRI:*

In between the huge rocks, find the crevasses where you can wedge yourself in there. Pick these crevasse closer towards the waterline (low tide is the best). In there are plenty of fist sized rocks. Gently pick them up because those little critters are right underneath these rocks. Wear a thin glove cause they kind of pinch you pretty good with them tiny claws. Also, bring either a small container or a plastic bag to put them in. 

Few things to remember. It's backbreaking and dirty as you have to lean, crawl, and kneel, into these green (forgot the name, not seaweed, they're slippery greeninsh things).


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

I think its a bit mossy. But very slippery. I saw Tuna do it the other day and he was quite good at it, but he worked hard for them. They are often the ticket, but for us that day, it didn't work that well. Whatever you do, be careful as the current at IRI are so strong that even if you're a strong swimmer, you'll have a tough time.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

chump said:


> mossy


Yup, that's it Chump!!! Thanks. Oh yeah, I aged 10 yrs cathching them things. You're right, I just don't have that tog mojo like them experts under the bridge...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

how do people catch green crabs?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

The actual green crabs are bought from stores. They are not the ones that you see running around the rocks of IRI. The green crabs come from a vendor in NJ and are actually not indigenous to this area. That's why there are signs everywhere stating that once done w/ the bait, do not release the unused ones. 

At just about every B&T store, you can buy them. I usually go to Harbor Tackle because I usually fish the bulkhead. They are fairly cheap.


----------



## Gas$4Less (Oct 11, 2005)

There's this place over on 13th street where you can catch crabs...not sure what color though.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Gas$4Less said:


> There's this place over on 13th street where you can catch crabs...not sure what color though.


dude... :--|


----------



## Gas$4Less (Oct 11, 2005)

Sounds like SeaSalt is getting ready to throw away around $100 (a tank of gas, about $10 in lead, about $15 in bait, food, drinks, etc.) on a trip to IRI to get schooled by the togs.

Maybe you can con Anthony into being there to show you how it's done!


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Guy,

I've never been tog fishing and would like to give it a try. Can anyone tell me what type of outfit I need? Also is do most of the tog head offshore? I don't want to get there to find that the tog left with me holding a bag of green crabs.


Thanks,

- Dae


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Dae and Sea-salt.

Green crabs are cheap, don't waste your fishing time trying to catch them. I usually use a stiff spinning outfit with strong line. Anything above 50lb test will do. My rod is 8'6" and XH. I went to OC last week and they were biting pretty well. Got two keepers. I'm also planning on going down again this weekend. Maybe we'll run into eachother. Where will you be fishing from?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Dae, here is a good thread on it*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25644&highlight=tog+outfit

Who does this gas$4less guy think he is making fun of SeaSalt, bet he's never caught a tog in his life!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Lol..*

I think Ole Salty is upset because his spot has been given away...


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks, Husky for finding that thread. It's a good read, but it doesn't cover one small detail: the knot. I was down there this past weekend and got the good ol' skunk while everyone around me was catching left and right. They all tied their hooks and sinkers right on their 100 lb power pro. I only had 50 and tried the same thing. They used a big dropper knot of some sort that basically creates an inverse "Y" where one of the prongs of the "Y" attaches to the hook and the other to the sinker. Does anyone know what type of knot is used to do this? I hear that Power Pro and other braids are all bad to tie the hooks on directly. However, this gentleman pulled out keeper after keeper next to me. I tried to get him to teach me how to tie it, but it was tough as there was a language barrier. I tried to watch him, but he did it so fast that I couldn't keep up.

So now that I've decided to go back out there again this weekend, I want to prepare right now and see if I should go down there w/ 100lb braid or to go down there with what I've got and just use a leader. Any suggestions?

Huntsman, the knot actually looked like the knot you were trying to show me when we met up (the one using only braid instead of the mono leader).

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25644&highlight=tog+outfit
> 
> Who does this gas$4less guy think he is making fun of SeaSalt, bet he's never caught a tog in his life!


I see you found your old password... does this mean I have to put up with all your sarcastic comments?


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm a bit confused at why you need such heavy line. I've got a a spool of 65 and 80lb PowerPro but 50+ for Tog, why?

Thanks,

- Dae


----------



## jungfish (Dec 27, 2005)

Chump,

Those boyz making rigs directly on the 100 lb pp are season veterens. Most of the experienced togging members on the board do not recomment this method. Those guys you are referring to are out there every weekend and don't bother making their own rigs. It's done purely out of laziness. Hey, to each his own. I don't believe they are using a special knot. You can basically use any type of knot to secure 100lb pp. But if you are looking for something specific use a dropper loop knot. I personally don't like riggin that way because the hook wraps around my line to much in the heavy current. I will be heading out there myself this weekend heavily load with rigs.

Good luck.....


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Dae, I've read both 50lb braid w/ rigs and 100lb braid tied directly to the hook. I'm not sure which one is better, but probably just preference.

Jungfish, you are right in that it did wrap around in the current on me when I tried a similar knot. So, if you don't mind me asking, what type of rig do you use? The reason I tried switching last Saturday into the tying hook directly on the braid method was because I was using a 3 way swivel and it kept getting hung up. When I used a dropper loop on a heavy mono, it just didn't work out for me. Maybe the dropper loop needs to be longer than the 3" that I tied? 

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I'll post a pic of rig I use so people can evaluate it. 

Pimp my rig!!


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

SS,

I catched my crabs at CHSP pier with 3 or 4 drop nets baited with crabs. Lots of them in there , it takes me less than 40 min to catch dozens then head to IRI. Good Luck..I think they are called speckled crabs.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks e-map... maybe i'll try that... you use the circular drop nets that are tied to a string with open top?


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

SS,

$1.99 circ. nets. When are you going?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Jungfish is absolutely correct. I use 100lb test and tie it directly to the hook because I lose a lot of rigs in the rocks otherwise. The line helps pull the sinker out of a lot of hang-ups and is strong enough to straighten the hook if it is snagged. I don't think tog are too sensitive to leaders so it doesn't seem to scare them away. I tie the hook directly to the line and tie the sinker with a palomar knot about 10" above that. It's real fast, real lazy, and works!


----------



## jungfish (Dec 27, 2005)

Chump,

I posted of picture of the tog rig. I can make about ten of these in about twenty minutes. Due to laziness, I use a swivel on top followed by dropper loop 4-6" below. I leave about 3-4 " before I attach the hook. The weight is tied 5-6" below the loop. I use 3 ounce sinker and the mono is 100lbs. Rarely does the heavy line get twisted around the weight. Once again, alot folks don't like using mono that heavy, but that's what works for me. I've fished for togs every way imaginable. 

Fingerandclaws started another thread regarding replacing the swivel with a palomar knot. I agree with him 100%. It's just laziness on my part, therefore I am sticking with the swivel. 

Hope it helps and good luck......


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Thanks for the help, guys!!!

Fishbait, what knot do you use to tie the hook directly onto the mainline and do you mean you tie the sinker 10" below it rather than 10" above?

Jungfish, thanks for the picture? I have tried a similar setup before, but can't seem to get that hook tied onto the thick mono (I was using 50lb). How do you tie that dropper loop without getting a loop? Even with 50lb mono, I was getting a wicked loop and the hook was sliding up and down because the eye of the hook wasn't big enough to tie after completing the dropper loop.

Thanks again guys and everyone else that's been helping me.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Chump,

I tie the hook to the line with an "Improved Clinch" knot. and the sinker is tied above the hook leaving the hook just drifting.

-----------O--------J

Ok, my picture sucks, but the O is the sinker and the J is a hook. About 10" between the O and J.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I am very much against people using 100lb braid with no leader. I have seen several people start out with a full spool of braid and by then end of the trip only left with half of it. With a good snag the braid can break almost anywhere. There have been quite a few times when I am fighting a good fish and it swims into some old line and I lose the fish.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Anthony,

You make a very good point! I never thought of it that way. I'll take your advise when I go out this weekend. What lb test do you use for your rigs?


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

What kind of setup are people using to easily break 100lb braid? I've always seen braid break at something much higher then their rating so these rods and reels people are using must be some super sized rigs!

- Dae


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I'm guessing it is beacuse the tog head stright down in the rocks so you get the braid rubbing against the rocks. Braid doesn't hold up that well to rocks.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*My 2 bits*

I actually expect to lose terminal tackle and thus, go prepared for it.

1. Pre tie a loop on your weights with #8 cotton thread. The sinker is usually what snags in the rocks so I make that the weakest link in my terminal tackle. 

2. Since I snell most of my own hooks the line attaching my hook is a weaker breaking strength than my main line. i.e. 30lb PP main line 15lb snells.

3. I use 30lb to 60lb power pro for the sensitivity

This might seem to be setting myself up to fail but I seem to catch my share. The snags I get usually involve the fish and not my terminal tackle. Fish grow weary........metal does too.......just a whole lot slower


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Myself and others use sparkplugs for sinkers while fishing the jetty in OC. 

Hope this help


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

chump said:


> The actual green crabs are bought from stores. They are not the ones that you see running around the rocks of IRI. The green crabs come from a vendor in NJ and are actually not indigenous to this area. That's why there are signs everywhere stating that once done w/ the bait, do not release the unused ones.
> 
> At just about every B&T store, you can buy them. I usually go to Harbor Tackle because I usually fish the bulkhead. They are fairly cheap.


Actually, you can and will catch green 
crabs (the kind you buy in the stores)
if you crab on the bay side areas. 
People have thrown so many in the 
water that they are firmly established. 
Capt John Nedelka of the Karen Sue 
catches bushels of them out of the IRI
area and Capt Monty catches tons of 
them out of the OC fishing center right
where his boat is docked. From my 
personal experience the ocean side is 
where the Rock Crabs are and the inlet
and bayside are where the green 
crabs reside.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I hear your thoughts Anthony. A few times I had a decent size tog on and my line gets jumbled up with lost PP line. A few times I have anchored a hairball of PP and and mono attached to it 3-5 sinkers and hooks. I keep the sinkers and throw away the line and hooks in the trash.

It's the worse feeling when you have a good tog on and it get wrapped up on someone's lost PP in the rocks. A couple times I can see my tog right under the water just out of reach only to be tied up to someone's PP.


----------

